# Glare paint sealant/polish thought!



## GestaltO (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok so i've been trawling through reams and reams of views and literature on these glare products and to be honest they do seem to good to be true...in part.

One post i read from someone said it is really good but realistically should be marketed as a 12-18 month protection/filler. Another said after one wash it stopped sheeting water and had lots and lots of tiny little beads instead, which i found to be an odd statement...did it previously sheet when it rained? i doubt it.

Anyway has anyone used this product as "JUST" a sealant? I.e machine polished to perfection then this stuff used as a sealant via a DA/rotary. i'm not interested int he filling capabilities of it in all honesty but the shine claims and protection from what i've read seem to be pretty desireable.

i personally prefer sealants than wax, from experience on my own car and my girlfriends where it can be monitored the sealants give me a better low maintenance regime, my car seems to attract water spots like crazy friggin brg car! Obviously though you will generally get a better finish from a wax though...but apparantly not with this. Any photos anyone??

sorry if the post rambles a little i'm pretty tired.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

No pics, but I tested it as a sealant once. I applied it to a brass mail box and left it to see how long before it would tarnish. Didn't last too long. I applied it in the fall and by spring there were marks all over and the bright finish was very subdued. I realize this isn't the utmost scientific of experimental proceedures, but I figured it would be the best to see obvious results. I'd also used Wenol wax (red tube) on this mail box and surprizingly, it lasted longer than the Glare at protecting the finish.

As to the beading/sheeting, I'm not sure. I can't remember when I used it on a car. Sorry.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Put it this way. i contacted them and asked for a sample, and said that I would review on this forum, with thousands of members, which, if the product was good, would generate them a lot of sales. They declined, and sent me a ****y email saying 'some of the biggest car manufacturers have taken on board our product. They can't be wrong.' Of course, that means nowt, cos nearly all car dealers use lifeshine etc, and we all know how much that's worth! In all honesty, in terms of a proper sealant, you can't go wrong with Zaino. Just keep topping it up every couple of months.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I used Turtlewax gloss guard followed by Colli 476s and it has lasted and protected really well. Only down side is it's proving a bugger to get rid of the stuff to try a the Klasse AIO sealant and the Colli.

Still soon see, but the GG is a cheap and effective sealant and the above combo meant I could get a touch free wash with the BH autofoam.


----------



## GestaltO (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm anyone else got any thoughts on using it as only an lsp? considering buying some to try it out.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I know that Matt (dream machine) use this and he loves and swear about the durability of Glare.


----------



## GestaltO (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah i read quite a few of his posts. Maybe i'll send him a pm if he doesn't reply.


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

i had a sample pack through the post today and i will be trying it out on my own car to see how good it is, does anybody want me to apply it any special way ? or shal i do a half and half on my car with another sealant?


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm, somewhat mixed thoughts then.. must say im still interested in this stuff,especially the spider web ,filling product..shame its 30quid a bottle to test it out !


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

The main problem people have with Glare is that they just use the sealant (pro polish) or use the entire product line in the wrong way

Thanks porta

I have been testing then using these products professionally for the past two years, nowhere as long as some

They are ultra concentrated, easy to use and deliver a durability of protection and strength of protection that nothing else except maybe G Techniq C1 can match

These products need to be applied totally differently from abrasives and a heated booth of fan heaters are needed for best results

Fortunately in Australia, I have access to Vijay parthab of Infinity Auto, the distributor for Australia.

The man is a magician with Glare and is actually heading to sweden and france at the end of this month to do business with some big time car collectors

He often goes over to train guys in europe or work. 
the more I talk with him, the more I realise the man is a genius

He is so fussy and even knows more about the products than the manufacturers in Nevada do.

Now back to the point, 
Pro Polish on it's own won't do much and the glare line is better suited for orbital or rotary application at very high speed (1800 to 2000 rpm) so they penetrate into the paint

the original poster wants a sealant to put on after his machine correction and enhancement work, it will seal better if you put micro or spider on first
obviously hand application is nowhere near as good as a machine where the heat of the machine makes the paint dissappears into the paint, leaving nothing to buff off

What I do is clay, use my own detox product that deep cleans the paint like no other product (with rotary and foam pad at 1500 rpm and then Glare Zero at 1500 to 2000 rpm to clean it even more and bury orange peel/take out severe oxidation and bleaching

I leave zero on and do either one of these programs

1. Micro finish on top of that at 1800 rpm with a orange, green or white CCS pad (depends on paint condition)
That is left on for a few hours or if I'm in a hurry, about 30 mins and I then apply the sealant twice with a black and blue foam pad and seal the paint with a hand applied coat of that

or

2. Do a traditional machine correction with rotary using a combo of products that work on the vehicle utilising both one speed buffing and also variable speed with burnishing/jeweling at the end

When doing the 600 to 1800 then back down to 600 again process, I usually work menzerna for up to 6 mins per section (2 by 2 up to 4 x 4 feet)
This allows me to get incredible jeweling time and a darker, richer, wetter gloss

I have these abrasives to choose from

G Techniq, Menzerna (all of them), Hi Temp Extreme power cut plus, Aussie Gold, Sonus SFX, Prima cut, swirl, finish and Amigo, Driven to Perfection Finish restorer, auto sealant glaze and marine sealant glaze and Toughseal step 1 and 2

Really, Glare is a machine application finish line and although good by hand, the results just don't compare

So if you want to seal with Glare, do a two step application with either micro finish or spider and then professional polish

In Australia we are very lucky to have some superior Glare products, made for Vijay and sold in Australia only

GLARE Advanced sealant is one,










This is $198 per litre whereas Pro Polish is $225 per gallon
But it blows pro polish away in it's working time, shine and protection
It will fill in some orange peel permanently and if zero is used before it, it takes ten to fourteen hours for water from a rain storm or shower to dry on the paint

They both create a surface tension on paint so tight that no water or crud remains on the paint once you drive. your left with a clean car again

Ultra concentrated and works on almost any surface

Next up

Zero










$160 per litre

Takes out wet sanding marks, severe oxidation, relevels the paint to make a more level, wetsanded like mirror finish and creates a higher abrasion resistance on the paint once it cures.

Also will remove slight nicks, scrapes and paint to paint transfer and all without abrasives

It is step 1 of my pre polishing preparation

Also in Australia we have Infinity Plus, the older, 2003 made superior version of Pro polish
This however has now been superseded by Advanced

I am currently doing a custom painted 10 coats of clear holden statesman and a heavily oxidised and bleached 1994 Ford Falcon sedan with both abrasives and GLARE and will provide video and photos of my work once they are done

This all may sound like a big spamming but please trust me, this is just my honest humble opinion from all my experiences with the product

This is not the be all and end all product and I have no other dealings with anyone from Glare besides purchasing products from Infinity auto but with these products, my car detailing product arsenal and what I can achieve these days is amazing

Hopefully you all know that I've been here long enough to be trusted
I might post up some strange replies or topics some times but I'm just detailing obsessed and strive for more and more shine and protection for every single surface

Here are a couple pics of my car
The lustre on the bonnet, roof and doors has since been improved and the front guards are getting done again with GLARE only since I am no longer using abrasives on it

it's a ten year old PPG 2K paint finish


















spoiler done with Glare by machine (came from factory unpainted injected resin in grey tone)

























(reflection off the boot)













Note : I have improved the bonnet even more

And Vijay's application centre in sydney

http://waterlesswash.net.au/applCentre.php


----------



## GestaltO (Aug 4, 2008)

think i'll be giving it a try after correction detail and post my thoughts and pics.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glare Hurricane pads, made in Australia and the US are vital in getting the products to bond deep within the paint

Also you need micro finish or spider on the paint and left to dry before putting either Infinity Plus, Pro Polish or the new Advanced on as a sealant

You cannot just put the sealants on
The sheeting is fantastic. water takes 8 to 14 hours to dry on an advanced sealed surface


----------



## Zaff (Nov 19, 2009)

Is Glare the same product as A Glaze just rebranded. And is it a surface coating or a sealant. 

The marketing jargon and people opinions seems to blur from one type to another depending on where you look


----------



## robern2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm no expert but Joes detailing machine applied glare to my steel grey edition 30 golf and my wife's red Colt CZT last July.
I'm very impressed with it. The shine is still there, no tar build up on any panels -what does appear can be washed with with the lambs wool wash mit.
As instructed, I've not polished the car since and the finish remains superb.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Zaff said:


> Is Glare the same product as A Glaze just rebranded. And is it a surface coating or a sealant.
> 
> The marketing jargon and people opinions seems to blur from one type to another depending on where you look


Yeah you can blame Glare HQ sales manager for that
He is one weird guy and makes claims which are true and others which are just so far fetched that it actually works against them

even they dont know how to use it as good as the guy who is their aussie distributor.
their product line has a few products which I refuse to use but the majority of products are world class for what they can achieve with the right machine, pads and technique.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

so basically its A glaze which is just a fluoropolymer coating


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

GoodFella33 said:


> so basically its A glaze which is just a fluoropolymer coating


incorrect. its a natural silicate ion. turns to glass on and within the paint. can prove it by measuring the paint with a PTG after a couple treatments of Micro and Pro Polish + a few layers of pro over time. 
my cars reading is 140 microns. before hand was 110 which is factory with these aussie falcons 
mines had six applications of micro, pro and advanced though.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting thank you I can get my hands on some A Glaze would this have the same effect on ptg readings alone??? 

I’ve been reading so much more on the chemistry side of the industry lately and some interesting findings 

Certain techs can seem to only last so long no matter what is said due to nature of ingredients 

It is a right pain though having Japanese writing transferred to English they seem so far ahead in certain aspects then over here well at least more open about the findings.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Where can I get a sample pack of this ?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

try glare UK


----------



## Zaff (Nov 19, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> Yeah you can blame Glare HQ sales manager for that
> He is one weird guy and makes claims which are true and others which are just so far fetched that it actually works against them
> 
> even they dont know how to use it as good as the guy who is their aussie distributor.
> their product line has a few products which I refuse to use but the majority of products are world class for what they can achieve with the right machine, pads and technique.


Had given up on getting a response regarding this question. thanks


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Collinite


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Porshe Coyane


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

cheezemonkhai said:


> I used Turtlewax gloss guard followed by Colli 476s and it has lasted and protected really well. Only down side is it's proving a bugger to get rid of the stuff to try a the Klasse AIO sealant and the Colli.


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Someone tell me on Glare Advanced one week can be applied Collinite?


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Collinite 476 + Collinite 915


----------



## Aristan (May 4, 2011)

Someone tell me on Glare Advanced one week can be applied Black Holl Poorboy's + Collinite 476 + Collinite 915?


----------



## Dimon (Mar 23, 2011)

Aristan said:


> Someone tell me on Glare Advanced one week can be applied Black Holl Poorboy's + Collinite 476 + Collinite 915?


For what it is
It is not necessary, by the way look at the Advance made in Russia, Moscow


----------

